# Conserver les messages sur le serveur de mail



## Lauryn (16 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,

Je suis plongée dans la configuration de ma messagerie Gmail. Je souhaite que les messages restent sur le serveur pour les avoir aussi sur mon PC.

Je ne trouve pas où je peux rentrer ce paramètre dans l'iPhone. Une idée ?

Merci !


----------



## ericse (16 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour,
C'est le fonctionnement par défaut si tu utilises le protocole IMAP, ou bien le client Gmail pour iOS.


----------



## Lauryn (16 Décembre 2021)

J'utilise l'application Mail de l'iPhone. Il n'y a pas un moyen pour qu'il laisse le message sur le serveur ? J'avais cette possibilité sous Android...


----------



## Chris K (16 Décembre 2021)

Lauryn a dit:


> J'utilise l'application Mail de l'iPhone. Il n'y a pas un moyen pour qu'il laisse le message sur le serveur ? J'avais cette possibilité sous Android...



Normalement, si tu configures ton compte selon la procédure proposée par défaut (Réglages -> Mail -> Ajouter un compte -> Google), les e-mails sont conservés sur le serveur.


----------



## Lauryn (16 Décembre 2021)

C'est pourtant ce que j'ai fait. C'est embêtant.


----------



## Chris K (16 Décembre 2021)

Lauryn a dit:


> C'est pourtant ce que j'ai fait. C'est embêtant.



Et donc, les e-mails que tu reçois ont disparu du serveur Google ? Tu as vérifié en allant sur tes e-mails via le web directement ? tes e-mails n’y sont plus ?


----------



## Lauryn (16 Décembre 2021)

Si je vais en webmail, je les vois (il les classe dans une discussion). Mais dans Thunderbird, rien.


----------



## boninmi (16 Décembre 2021)

Je crois que c'est un problème général avec gmail. Si tu les lis depuis un lecteur de mail sur un ordinateur, ils restent sur le serveur web de gmail, mais le lecteur de mail d'un autre ordinateur n'y accède plus. J'ai repéré le problème depuis longtemps, mais comme cela n'avait pas beaucoup d'importance pour moi, je n'ai pas cherché la solution, je me contente de gérer depuis le serveur mail. Il y a peut-être des préférences à chercher sur ce serveur. Il y a la solution de se ré envoyer les mails ...


----------



## love_leeloo (17 Décembre 2021)

j'ai un compte Gmail, configuré en IMAP, je lis mes mails sur mon MacBook avec le client mail de macOS, mon iPad avec le client mail de iPadOS, mon iPhone avec le client mail de iOS.
et tous mes mails sont parfaitement visibles et lisibles sur toutes mes machines.
de plus avec la synchronisation, lorsque je supprime un mail dans le client mail de macOS, il disparait instantanément du client mail de mon MacBook, du serveur et de tous les autres client mail de mes machines.

c'est le but, avoir une synchro temps réél à n'importe quel endroit où je lis mes mails

je n'ai aucun mail conservé soit sur mon MacBook soit sur mon iPhone soit sur mon iPad.
la vérité se trouve sur le serveur GMAIL et je ne fais que l'interroger depuis n'importe quel device.
chaque device peut mettre à jour le serveur pour que les autres soient au courant de la modif


----------



## boninmi (17 Décembre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> j'ai un compte Gmail, configuré en IMAP,


Je suppose que le problème de @Lauryn est avec la configuration POP .


----------



## love_leeloo (17 Décembre 2021)

dance cas comme le précise ericse, il faudrait plutôt utiliser le client Gmail iOS
ma femme l'utilise sur son iPhone.
ca marche parfaitement.


----------



## boninmi (17 Décembre 2021)

La solution pourrait être (sous réserve, je n'ai pas testé):
Sur le serveur web de gmail, Paramètres (la roue dentée) -> Comptes et importation -> Paragraphe "Déléguer l'accès à votre compte" -> Marquer comme lu -> cocher "Laisser les conversations marquées comme non lues si d'autres utilisateurs les ouvrent"
(je pense que si tu consultes en POP de différents ordis ou smartphones tu es considéré comme "autre utilisateur" n'étant pas en direct sur le site web).


----------



## Lauryn (17 Décembre 2021)

Je vais regarder tout ça de plus près, merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## Lauryn (20 Décembre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> La solution pourrait être (sous réserve, je n'ai pas testé):
> Sur le serveur web de gmail, Paramètres (la roue dentée) -> Comptes et importation -> Paragraphe "Déléguer l'accès à votre compte" -> Marquer comme lu -> cocher "Laisser les conversations marquées comme non lues si d'autres utilisateurs les ouvrent"
> (je pense que si tu consultes en POP de différents ordis ou smartphones tu es considéré comme "autre utilisateur" n'étant pas en direct sur le site web).


La méthode marche, merci.

Toutefois, je rencontre un autre problème.

Lorsque mon PC est allumé, même en veille, il me récupère mes emails et, du coup, ils n'apparaissent pas sur mon téléphone. J'ai essayé de regarder dans les options, mais je n'ai pas trouvé celle qui permet d'avoir les emails sur les deux appareils. C'est étrange car, sous Android, je n'ai pas eu de manipulation particulière à faire.

Une idée ?

Note : après plusieurs essais, on dirait que l'iPhone accepte de télécharger les messages lorsque je lance l'application Mail. Que faire pour qu'elle le fasse sans être lancée ?


----------



## boninmi (20 Décembre 2021)

Je ne suis pas très calé sur les iPhone. Mais il me semble que tu ne peux guère télécharger les messages sans qu'une application s'en charge. Parles-tu du Mail d'Apple ? Du Mail de Gmail ?


----------



## Lauryn (21 Décembre 2021)

De l'application Mail d'Apple.


----------



## boninmi (21 Décembre 2021)

Ça me semble être le comportement normal. Le téléchargement des mails se fait toujours par un lecteur de mail.


----------



## Lauryn (21 Décembre 2021)

Oui, là dessus pas de souci.

Mon problème, c'est lorsque mon PC est allumé (et donc le logiciel de messagerie aussi), l'iPhone ne télécharge plus les messages. Avec Android, je pouvais avoir les deux. Il doit y avoir un moyen là aussi...


----------



## boninmi (21 Décembre 2021)

Bon, joker ... Il faudrait que je sois à côté de toi pour fouiller toutes les préférences des divers environnements et observer toutes les situations PC + lecteur de mail ou pas, iPhone + mail ou pas ... Bon courage.


----------



## Lauryn (21 Décembre 2021)

OK, merci. En attendant, je vais tâcher de penser à couper Thunderbird dès que je ne suis pas devant le PC...


----------

